# Colorado Supplier of imprintables



## o2deprivation (Nov 18, 2010)

I am really only looking for a single white pullover hoodie. I used to buy them at Michael's but they went out of business, and if I order one online the shipping costs cause me to loose money on a few sales. Does anyone know anywhere I can get a plain white pullover hoodie in Colorado for about 10 to 15 dollars?


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

o2deprivation said:


> I am really only looking for a single white pullover hoodie. I used to buy them at Michael's but they went out of business, and if I order one online the shipping costs cause me to loose money on a few sales. Does anyone know anywhere I can get a plain white pullover hoodie in Colorado for about 10 to 15 dollars?


What part of Colorado are you in? Are you looking for just one or a bulk order?


----------



## o2deprivation (Nov 18, 2010)

I am in Westminster, but I can manage to get to anywhere in the metro area at least. And I only need one.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

o2deprivation said:


> I am in Westminster, but I can manage to get to anywhere in the metro area at least. And I only need one.


Can't find a good blank one at Sam's or Target?


----------



## o2deprivation (Nov 18, 2010)

I didn't try Sams; I'll check them out. I've looked at walmart, k mart and Target and Hobby Lobby.

Thank you for helping!

(=


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

o2deprivation said:


> I didn't try Sams; I'll check them out. I've looked at walmart, k mart and Target and Hobby Lobby.
> 
> Thank you for helping!
> 
> (=


I don't know if Sears or Penny's would have anything at the mall. Can't remember what other stores are out there. Been 8 yrs since we lived in the Springs area.


----------



## familyfanclub (Jan 22, 2008)

If you're a qualified business you can get a wholesale account with imprintswholesale.com. they have a warehouse in denver, you can pick up orders. If u order $150, free shipping.


----------

